# Erfahrungen Komplettanschluss Telefon+DSL?



## sascha (29 August 2005)

Bekannte bezieht neue Wohnung in München und braucht neuen Telefonanschluss (möglichst ISDN) und DSL. Fragte mich, welche empfehlenswerten (Komplett-)Angebote es gebe. Ich konnte ihr da wenig helfen, weil ich seit neun Jahren den gleichen Anbieter habe. Hat jemand Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen? Sollte alles komplett aus einer Hand sein und möglichst schnell, problemlos und günstig gehen. Thema DSL: möglichst Flatrate, aber wenig MB-Verbrauch.


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2005)

Naja wenn es keine Werbung ist. Bin seit Mai bei Arcor (ISDN + DSL). Arcor ist günstig und DSL funktioniert bisher ohne Störungen. Halt alles so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## sascha (29 August 2005)

> Bin seit Mai bei Arcor (ISDN + DSL).



Wie lange hats vom Auftrag bis zur Fertigstellung gedauert?


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2005)

ups ca. 2 - 3 Wochen soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann. Aber man müsste halt mal wirklich gucken was noch alles in MUC verfügbar ist. Es gibt in Metropolen auch sehr gute regionale Anbieter.


----------



## Qoppa (29 August 2005)

Ich kann auch Arcor empfehlen. Bis zur Umstellung ca. 3 Wochen. Und die Flatrate ist sehr günstig. Aber Telefon-CbC ist dann nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## sascha (29 August 2005)

Heißt: Bei Arcor anrufen, Telefonanschluss +DSL-Zugang bestellen. Nach drei Wochen läufts - zu welchen Kosten?


----------



## dotshead (29 August 2005)

http://www.a

Vor allem gucken, ob Arcor am Wohnort verfügbar ist. Aber wie gesagt guck dir auch mal andere Angebote an. Kenn mich im Süden der Republik nicht so gut aus


----------



## A John (29 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Bekannte bezieht neue Wohnung in München und braucht neuen Telefonanschluss (möglichst ISDN) und DSL. Fragte mich, welche empfehlenswerten (Komplett-)Angebote es gebe.


Hi,
vor meinem Umzug nach Taufkirchen war ich bei Arcor und eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Solange alles klappt, prima. Wenn es Komplikationen gibt, der Service ist eher mäßig.
In Taufkirchen konnten sie mir aber kein DSL schalten.
Daher bin ich zu M-Net gewechselt.
(Münchner Regionalanbieter). Service und Leistung bisher erstklassig!. Die Schalte hat 3 Tage (ISDN) und knapp 2 Wochen (DSL) gedauert.
M-Net hat im Marieenplatz- Untergeschoss (neben SWM) einen Service-Shop.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Qoppa (29 August 2005)

hier gibt´s auch noch Vergünstigungen:

http://www.a


----------



## sascha (29 August 2005)

Danke Euch allen ganz herzlich. Dann werd ich das so weitergeben. Die Links hab ich mal vorsichtshalber editiert, da kommerzielle Links. Und ich will ja nicht schuld sein, dass Nutzer gegen unsere NUB verstoßen, gell


----------



## IT-Schrauber (29 August 2005)

Kann auch nur M-Net empfehlen, bin zwar nicht selbst "betroffen", habs aber einige Male weiterempfohlen und bis jetzt sind alle rundum zufrieden. Sowas hat man heutzutage echt selten


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 August 2005)

Evt. noch Kabelinternet als DSLAlternative überprüfen: In München ist Cablesurf verfügbar, hat schmalbandige Flatrates (z.B. 600kb/100kb für 15 Euro), die gerade für regelmäßige Web-Nutzer (wenn man keine P2P Ambitionen hat) interessant sein dürften. Kabelmodem muss allerdings gemietet (1,95 Eur) oder gekauft (65 Eur/WLAN 95) werden. Oder dann gleich komplett auf VoIP umsteigen (nur technisch Bewanderten zu empfehlen!).


----------



## BenTigger (30 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt: Bei Arcor anrufen, Telefonanschluss +DSL-Zugang bestellen. Nach drei Wochen läufts - zu welchen Kosten?



Bis Morgen gibt es noch Sonderkonditionen.

Wenn der Leitungsbetreiber mitspielt und Arcor die Leitungen überlässt geht es sehr schnell.

DSL-Flat, Telefon Flat, 6MB Download, ISDN komplett für ~69,- Euro bei mir ab 1.9.05 

Bei Störungen muss man leider nur etwas Geduld bei der o8oo er Servicenummer haben (bis zu 20 Min Musikgedudel hatte ich schon), aber dann gehts schnell und bei Störungen kommt auch einer vor Ort zum prüfen und es kostet nüscht, wenn es vorher plötzlich wieder funktioniert. 

Bei Vertragsänderungen sind die auch sehr zuvorkommend gewesen und unbürokratisch. So ala sie müssen aber noch 6 Monate warten, weil ihr Vertrag noch so lange Laufzeit hat... neee eher ok machen wir, wenn es sie nicht stört, wenn sie dann wieder 12 Mon. Vertragsllaufzeit akzeptieren.


----------



## johinos (11 September 2005)

*Telefon+DSL+sekundengenau?*

Nachteil bei Arcor ist, dass man seit Ende letzten Jahres keine sekundengenaue Abrechnung mehr vereinbaren kann. Wer kurze Kontaktaufnahmen zu Handys hat, zahlt trotzdem volle Minuten. Kann wichtig sein, denn wie oben schon geschrieben, Telefon-CbC ist dann nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## A John (13 September 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Kann auch nur M-Net empfehlen, bin zwar nicht selbst "betroffen", habs aber einige Male weiterempfohlen und bis jetzt sind alle rundum zufrieden.


*Und noch ein guter Grund. Nachzulesen bei Heise:*


> Mit dem Urteil wies die 33. Zivilkammer eine Klage der Telefon-Auskunftsfirma Telegate gegen die Telefongesellschaft M''Net ab. Telegate hatte sich dagegen gewandt, dass die Firma M''Net die Daten ihrer Netzteilnehmer für Rückwärtsauskünfte bei der Telefonauskunft nur freigibt, wenn die einzelnen Anschlussinhaber dem ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben (so genanntes Einwilligungsverfahren)



Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein guter Grund. Nachzulesen bei Heise:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=118701#118701

cp


----------

